# Need Advice: Alternate PT Program



## North Star (15 Jul 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I recently did enough of a number on my right leg to the point it's now immobilized in a Zimmer cast. Normally, I'm quite a crazy PT fiend, doing mainly aerobic work for about 1.5 hours a day (running, cycling, or elliptical). I want to put together a routine until my leg is better that keeps my aerobic base as best as possible, while building some upper body strength. Any suggestions? I am now going to kick off a Nautilus/machine oriented program, but would like something to break that up every once in awhile...


----------



## Bane (15 Jul 2008)

Find a gym with at hand crank ergometer, many athletes use it in their regular routine and they are often used to maintain cardio while recovering from a leg injury.  When Silken Laumann busted up her leg I believe she used a stationary bike placed up on a table (held by her mom) to keep up her cardio. 

Best of luck.


----------



## benny88 (15 Jul 2008)

I think using a rowing machine could be what you're looking for. Obviously don't use your legs to glide back and forth on the track, just use the upper body portion. I imagine that would help both upper body strength/tone and also cardio. My 2 dineros.


----------



## North Star (26 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I wasn't able to find a rowing machine that was up for the task, but I've decided to concentrate on strength training in the interim. I have been informed that a week and a bit from now I should be OK for zero resistance spinning, and I'll rebuild my cardio base from there.

Cheers!


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Aug 2008)

This is probably going to sound absolutely stupid *but* ... I don't suppose you have access to a wheelchair?  I mean if you're talking about cardio along with upper body strength that would be ideal.  Taking that thing out for a run (wheel) would probably kick anyones ass.  Think of how jacked your arms and chest would get.     

Good luck!

Kyle


----------

